# Kung Fu Panda 3 [2016]



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2015)

> When Kung Fu Panda 3 rolls into theaters on January 29, 2016, Po will have some new pandas for company. Having previously thought that he was a lone panda in a land of animal warriors, Po (voiced by Jack Black) happens upon his father Li, who reveals the existence of a community of fellow pandas living in secret. As Black told USA Today:
> 
> 
> > ?There is great joy. Lo and behold, there?s a secret panda village. There?s intense rejoicing as I am reunited with my people. There are even cute baby pandas. Those guys are going to be the life of the party, for sure.?
> ...


----------



## Kamina (Jun 11, 2015)

All the Breaking bad, Kung fu panda crossover fan arts are going to be awesome!


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2015)

Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Karasu (Jun 11, 2015)

so I suppose they will have a scene with Li sporting tighty whiteys.


----------



## Violence (Jun 12, 2015)

It's gonna be great!  I wanted more Kung Fu Panda movies!


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 12, 2015)

Nailed the first 2. Don't expect anything less here. Can't wait.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 13, 2015)

I enjoyed the previous 2 so hopefully this as well.


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm happy to hear about this, I was hoping they'd have another movie, I wanted to know more about his biological parents.  
Gotta tell my Mom she'll be excited too


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

He's gonna surpass his master now? Or is his Dad that badass he'll be his new master?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2015)

Po will be a master to his village, it seems.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 13, 2015)

Detective said:


>



Beautiful .......just beautiful


----------



## Detective (Jun 13, 2015)

Po gonna train all the fatties.

This will be Stunna's Rocky III


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Po will be a master to his village, it seems.



I get the feeling his powers will get greater relevance now by everyone despite his bumbliness.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2015)

KUNG FU MR T MIKE TYSON GOING DOWN IN THIS THIRD INSTALLMENT


----------



## Karasu (Jun 13, 2015)

Po with that Oogway's staff


----------



## Karasu (Jun 15, 2015)

It's in Chinese - nevertheless:

[YOUTUBE]WjcHkFOXyU8[/YOUTUBE]

Damn that animation looks amazing.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 15, 2015)

Need to eventually watch the first two movies. I keep saying I will but I never do. I have pnly watched some of the TV series, which I liked.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 15, 2015)

Enough         !


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2015)

ballstick  pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 17, 2015)

>rebel wilson

even jack black's _voice acting_ love interests have to be as fat as him


----------



## Detective (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]10r9ozshGVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 19, 2015)

Like father like son


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh god, this is gonna be great


----------



## Karasu (Jul 2, 2015)

Cranston's voice works/fits


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 2, 2015)

Okay that was hilarious and Cranston's voice is great(very fatherly).


----------



## Kamina (Jul 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]10r9ozshGVE[/YOUTUBE]



This looks awesome  why do I have a horrible feeling the dad is going to be the villain? probably cos of Bryan's voice


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## wibisana (Aug 13, 2015)

Inner Peace


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2015)

Jan can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Wan (Jan 31, 2016)

Surprised no one's posted about this now that it's out.

Just saw it tonight. (It's the only KFP movie I've actually seen in theaters)  It was a load of fun!  I'm not so sure if it was quite as good as Kung Fu Panda 2 -- some of the action is a little underwhelming in comparison to previous movies.  But I liked that, just like with KFP2, they took Po's character and progressed it to the next level.  By the end of the movie, it felt like Po has fully realized his destiny as the Dragon Warrior.  

I saw it with my brother, and we agreed that this would be a perfect place to end the series, as a trilogy of movies, because what else can you do with Po's character?  Of course, if it sells well the suits at Dreamworks won't be content to let a cash cow out to pasture before they've sucked it dry, but as it is, Kung Fu Panda 3 was really good, and as a trilogy of movies altogether, the Kung Fu Panda series is great.  Which sounds silly to say -- a Dreamworks animated movie starring Jack Black as an overweight kung fu-fighting panda sounds like a formula for disaster.  But it isn't, because Dreamworks managed to get directors and writers who really cared about telling an interesting story and were given enough space to make that story.  I love it all.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2016)

Movie was a satisfying conclusion to the series, yeah. That being said, I also felt it was the weakest one.


----------



## Wan (Jan 31, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Movie was a satisfying conclusion to the series, yeah. That being said, I also felt it was the weakest one.



That's fair to say.  Part of it has to do with it having the weakest villain of the series.  They made an effort to connect Kai back to Master Oogway, which I appreciate, but it doesn't quite resonate like Tai Lung's connection to Shifu or Lord Shen's connection to Po being orphaned.  Plus -- and I hate to say this -- but JK Simmons' performance didn't entertain me quite as much as Ian McShane and Gary Oldman did.  It's ironic, they joke about how Oogway was better remembered than Kai, but I did in fact care more to just hear about Oogway's backstory than I did to hear how Kai played into it.  And I cared more at the end about Po fully realizing his potential than I did about him beating Kai specifically.

Still, there was a lot of good character stuff with Po, his adoptive father, and his biological father  The movie has its flaws, but it's still entertaining, still satisfying.  I'd say it's definitely worth that sequel hook at the end of KFP2.  There's no sequel hook here, so they _could_ just leave the series on a good note, but like I said, the cynical part of me knows that those executives want to get as much money out of the series as possible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2016)

What I dislike is this series is 3 movies in and they are still using fat jokes after the first movie established Po overcoming that, in a brilliant character development I might add.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't recall anything in the first movie indicating that they were done with fat jokes. If anything, Po totally accepted his being fat when it turned out that his gluttony was the key to mastering kung fu ("I am _the_ fat panda.")


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 7, 2016)

The Action choreography was a huge step down from the first two. 
I wouldn't blame them for being super intimidated and unnerved trying to follow up the action masterpiece that was 2, 
But they didn't even try man. 

Super warm and fuzzy though. Probably the warmest and fuzziest of the 3.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2016)

Saw the movie the previous Thursday. It was good but 2 is the best of the three. This is the third best of the trilogy. Wonder if Dreamworks is still gonna stick with the two trilogies plan. 



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> *The Action choreography was a huge step down from the first two. *
> I wouldn't blame them for being super intimidated and unnerved trying to follow up the action masterpiece that was 2,
> But they didn't even try man.
> 
> Super warm and fuzzy though. Probably the warmest and fuzziest of the 3.



Yeah this is the issue I had with the movie along with the score, which felt softer than the other two. Most of the time Kai fought, he was Six Paths of Paining everyone. Figured with the chi he stolen that he would be able to use the styles of the kung fu warriors. Wonder why he never brought out Oogway  you'd think he'd use him as a last resort.


----------



## melanoid (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm excited for this, I'm sure me and my siblings would enjoy watching this one.


----------

